# Farm Dog For Sale (Border Collie / Great Pyrenees)



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

Everyone,
We have for sale a 9 Month old Border Collie / Great Pyrenees mix. He is up to date on shots, dewormer and is microchipped. We purchased him with the hopes of him being an LGD, I now know that the Border Collie in his breeding is a tough thing to work around. He has very strong herding instinct and would make a great herding dog or general farm dog. We are asking $200.00



Justin Darling
Rainbow Acres Farms
Delphi, IN
574.297.6499 - Cell


----------



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

Everyone,
We really need to find a home for this wonderful dog. 
We have lowered the price to $150.00...that is negotiable for the right home.

Please contact me:

574.297.6499

Justin


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

PM sent


----------

